# Lost Drawstring On Pants



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Ahhh! I LOVE my Pajama Jeans...but the string around the waist disappeared into the waistband on one side. I have tried working it through, no luck. I tried fishing for it, no luck. I can feel where it is, it is just far enough back that all the normal methods I use are useless.

Any ideas?

Sincerely,
Pants Falling Down in MD


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Same thing happened on my sweats. I hope someone has an answer, cause I sure can't get it.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

if i've got it right you have a string hanging out one side .just pull it all the way out and start over. put one end through a saftey pin and gradually work it through. that's the way i do it anyway.i love those too.happened to my string last week. ~Georgia.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

newfieannie said:


> if i've got it right you have a string hanging out one side .just pull it all the way out and start over. put one end through a saftey pin and gradually work it through. that's the way i do it anyway.i love those too.happened to my string last week. ~Georgia.


Yes, this is the way!


----------



## libby (Feb 27, 2011)

Long tweezers have reached lost drawstrings for me.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Make a hook with a piece of stiff wire to reach in and grab it


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Just be careful that nobody tries to talk the pants off of you!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

newfieannie said:


> if i've got it right you have a string hanging out one side .just pull it all the way out and start over. put one end through a saftey pin and gradually work it through. that's the way i do it anyway.i love those too.happened to my string last week. ~Georgia.


This!


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

----and everyone thought stovepipe wire was just used for holding stovepipe up and in place. Great stuff to keep around. 

Also useful is wire for tying rebar together in construction. However it might have a little oil film on it.

I think it is Harbor Freight that sells inexpensive rolls of lightweight stainless steel wire which is quite useful around the house as well.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Did anyone else start singing the "pants on the ground" song? lol


----------



## malinda (May 12, 2002)

I used to sew quite a bit and the safety pin method works the best. I've made dozens of things that had either a drawstring or elastic waist.


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

Tape the string to a crochet hook and push the hook through the pants and then pull the string through.

Dave


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

how? you'd still have to work it through and they tend to hook up at times in the fabric. i still say the lowly safety pin is best. not to mention the fact that i can't always find a crochet hook and i know exactly where the safety pins are. pinned on the inside of every shirt i have. ~Georgia.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I have successfully pulled the string that was 95% out of a pair of sweats back through. I used my wife's knitting needle. Grab the string (you'll only feel through the material that you have grabbed it)between index and thumb, with some "empty" tunnel gathered ahead of the string. From behind (and outside) push the needle so it pushes the string into the gathered tunnel. Once you make two or three inches this way, repeat. Gather more material "empty tunnel (ahead of the string), and from behind and outside, push the string with the knitting needle. It works pretty well, and quicker than you'd think. Hope this helps.


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

DKWunlimited said:


> Did anyone else start singing the "pants on the ground" song? lol


I wasn't but now I am, thanks :bash:

Yup, run something, a pencil, crochet hook, etc until it catches or cut it open, stitch closed once retrieved, good luck!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

davel745 said:


> Tape the string to a crochet hook and push the hook through the pants and then pull the string through.
> 
> Dave


This.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Which ever method you use once you get it back through. Measure to make sure you have the same amount on each side then "tack" it in the back of the pants so it won't pull through again.

I like the idea of pulling it all the way out then use a large safty pin to put it back through. It will take a little while because you will only be able to do an inch or two at a time, but it works better than any method I know of and I've been sewing for 60 years.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Ohh I had this happen thanks to Sam (bottle buck). Lil snot pulled the drawstring all the way through and I haven't been able to get it back through on one side (pic of him doing it on my blog).

Also going to try this on my DS's jeans! He's tall and skinny so I buy the adjustable waist jeans for him (greatest clothibg invention ever!) & one of his really nice pair has the waist band adjuster pulled all the way through one side.

Trying some of these suggestions in the morning  

Thanks!


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

you can tack a piece of elastic to a safety pin and pull that through, removing the drawstring and then tack it together when you get it all the way through and then you'll have elastic rather than drawstring pants, and it won't happen again


----------

